# Higbees beach Sat. afternoon



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Well after putting in 7 hrs of fresh water fishing me and my brother decided to go down with his wife to Higbees beach for little surf action. 
We got there about 2 pm and stayed until 4. We were just looking to maybe p/u a couple sharks to kill some time. I got some frozen herring and we used fish finder rigs. The tide was heading out. There was little sharks being caught along the jettie and some off the beach. Most were in the 12-18 in. range though one appr . 3 foot was caught just before we got there off the beach. We ended up with 2 skates for the salt for the day.

In the freshwater we landed about 6 LMB, biggest going 2 lb. Also p/u about 15 pickeral, a few perch and a handfull of sunnies.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*not bad*

Usually the best time for higbees is a hour before high tide.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I fish there and the point alot. We fished freshwater longer than we should've. And forgot about taking his Ms. to the beach for some sun. We just grabbed some gear and went out just to kill some time and sit with our feet in the water , enjoy the view , and drink some brew:beer: ......rootbeer that is:--|


----------



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

*directions to some nice spots*

Hi, pretty new to the surf been fresh water fishing most of my life. On vacation this week would like to try the new surf caster I just purcdhased. Any tips on where to go in the south have been to villas but don't know if your allowed during beach season for the swimmers HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't think Villas has restrictions on fishing hours ... Cape May point you can fish before 10am and after 5pm ... the state park you can fish all the time (underwater hazards ... metal and other stuff ... prevent swimming). Sunset beach - fishing any time, but you have avoid the swimmers ... Cape May and north has the before 10 and after 5 rule.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Come on down*

There are no rules for the bay beaches. The toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May is a good spot. North Wildwood along the sea wall will work to.


----------



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Went down to Fortesque and had a ball. Caught nothing but sharks and a huge skate which I had on the line for about 15 minutes before it snapped the line. My sons and I were the only ones fishing, great that there were no swimmers, with the amount of sharks that were visible from shore I know why. Again thanks for the info,

see ya on the sand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Went to the Park at the Light house,Bunker for bait. All the 4 foot sharks you want! Do not know why to tourists are getting Exited about?


----------

